# Canyon Preview 2006: Nerve ES-X



## Staabi (25. November 2005)

Hallo,

Wir präsentieren Euch hier die Spezifikationen der 2006er Modelle als Vorab-Information. Die Canyon Kataloge 2006 werden ca. ab Mitte Dezember zum Download bereit stehen. Der Verkaufsstart folgt direkt anschließend. Informationen zur Lieferzeit und Verfügbarkeit ebenfalls zum Verkaufsstart.

Preview ES-X Serie 2006:

	Nerve ESX8
*Rahmen*	Nerve ESX All Mountain,  New Fact 8 All Mountain Chassis, 7005 Series Aluminium,  Opti-Size Alloy Tubeset. Design by Lutz Scheffer
*Gabel* RockShox Pike 454
*Dämpfer* RockShox Pearl 3.3
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* SRAM X.0
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* SRAM X.0 Trigger
*Bremsgriffe* Avid Juicy Carbon
*Bremsen* Avid Juicy Carbon 203/185
*Naben* DT Swiss 340
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore XT 11-34
*Felgen* DT Swiss 5.1d
*Reifen* Schwalbe Fat Abert
*Kurbeln* Shimano Deore XT
*Kettenblätter*	44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano Deore XT
*Vorbau* Syntace Superforce
*Lenker* Syntace Vector Lowrider 7075
*Sattel*	Selle Italia SLR XC Gel Flow
*Sattelstütze* Syntace P6
*Pedale*	Auslieferung ohne
*Preis*	 2.449,00 
*Farbe*            Black Anodized 

	Nerve ESX7
*Rahmen*	Nerve ESX All Mountain,  New Fact 8 All Mountain Chassis, 7005 Series Aluminium,  Opti-Size Alloy Tubeset. Design by Lutz Scheffer
*Gabel* RockShox Pike 454
*Dämpfer* RockShox Pearl 3.3
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* SRAM X.0
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* SRAM X.9 Trigger
*Bremsgriffe* Avid Juicy 7
*Bremsen* Avid Juicy 7 203/185
*Naben*	Sun Ringlé ABBAH 20mm / 12mm ABBAH 
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore XT 11-34
*Felgen*	SUN SOS P1
*Reifen* Schwalbe Fat Abert
*Kurbeln* Shimano Deore XT
*Kettenblätter*	44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano Deore XT
*Vorbau* Syntace Superforce
*Lenker* Syntace Vector Lowrider 2014 
*Sattel*	Selle Italia C2 SE
*Sattelstütze* Syntace P6
*Pedale*	Auslieferung ohne
*Preis*	 1.999,00  
*Farbe*            Black Anodized

	Nerve ESX6
*Rahmen*	Nerve ESX All Mountain,  New Fact 8 All Mountain Chassis, 7005 Series Aluminium,  Opti-Size Alloy Tubeset. Design by Lutz Scheffer
*Gabel* RockShox Pike 454
*Dämpfer* RockShox Pearl 3.3
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* SRAM X.9
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* SRAM X.9 Trigger
*Bremsgriffe* Avid Juicy 7
*Bremsen* Avid Juicy 7 203/185
*Naben*	Iridium / Shimano Deore
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore 11-34
*Felgen*	SUN SOS P1
*Reifen* Schwalbe Fat Abert
*Kurbeln* Shimano Deore LX M580, Hollowtech II
*Kettenblätter*	44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano Deore LX
*Vorbau* Syntace Superforce
*Lenker* Syntace Vector Lowrider 2014 
*Sattel*	Selle Italia C2 SE
*Sattelstütze* Syntace P6
*Pedale*	Auslieferung ohne
*Preis*	 1.749,00 
*Farbe*           Matte Grey

Irrtümer, Änderungen und Dreckfuhler vorbehalten.


----------



## griesschnitte (25. November 2005)

keine Angabe zum Gewicht der Räder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (25. November 2005)

Huii, da bekäme man ja richtig Lust auf ein neues Radl............


----------



## Wuudi (25. November 2005)

Gewicht wär schon interessant.

Vor allem um so gleichwertige Räder wie das ES7 und ES-X7 zu vergleichen ....


----------



## Staabi (25. November 2005)

Hallo, 

Gewichte reiche ich demnächst nach, die Liste der gewogenen Bikes liegt mir noch nicht vor. Bitte nicht vergessen, ich arbeite zur Zeit mit an den Katalogen und der Tag hat etwas zu wenig Stunden im Moment 

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Wern (25. November 2005)

Hi Staabi
Gibts schon ein Bild von der Farbe MAtte Grey. Wär super wenn du das noch posten könntest. Kann mich sonst nicht zw. 6 und 7 entscheiden.
HAben die ESX eigentlich den Pop Loc Dual Schalter oder nur den für die Gabel?
Grüsse WErn


----------



## Strider (26. November 2005)

Super auf so ein esx 7 hätte ich ja schon Bock. Aber jedes Jahr ein neues Rad ist wohl nicht drin. Kann mir jemand sagen was die laufräder taugen? sind wohl der hauptunterschied zum esx 8 was schon viel teuerer ist.


----------



## Wuudi (26. November 2005)

Andere Felgen, andere Naben, X.0 Trigger Schaltgriffe, Juicy in Carbon, anderer Sattel und Vector Lowrider 7075 ...

Da ist schon mehr Unterschied 

Sun-Ringlè Infos gibts hier: http://www.sun-ringle.com/2006/mtb.html


----------



## Strider (26. November 2005)

Aber ausser den Laufrädern wird man kaum einen Unterschied im Betrieb feststellen.


----------



## Wuudi (26. November 2005)

Also der X.0 Trigger unterscheidet sich schon (alleine von der Einstellbarkeit) vom X.9er Trigger.
Die Juicy mit Carbon-Hebel fühlt sich sicher auch anders an   

....und auch den Sattel soll man spühren


----------



## xysiu33 (27. November 2005)

Ola Canyon-Gemeinde,

das ESX-7 wäre mein Favorit für 2006 !

Einfach geniale Austattung zum korrektem Preis   

Glückwunsch Canyon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dacrazy1 (28. November 2005)

Hi Staabi

THX's für die Vorab-Infos...muss ja auch mal gesagt werden. 
Wie siehts den mit der Reifenfreiheit bei der ESX-Serie aus? Was ist die maximale Reifenbreite?
Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Gruss dacrazy1

PS: ESX 7 = Favorit


----------



## griesschnitte (29. November 2005)

Hallo Staabi,
welche Gabel wird denn im ES-X verbaut?
Die Pike 454 "U-Turn" oder die "U-Turn Air".


----------



## Friuli-Jay (29. November 2005)

Gute Frage des Vorredners!   Ich lasse jetzt auch meinen Vorsatz fallen,bis zum Erscheinen des Kataloges Geduld zu haben,und stelle auch ne Frage:
Sind die ES und ES-X Rahmen identisch oder haben die eine unterschiedliche Geometrie? Gruss aus dem kalten Friaul!(von wegen Land wo die Zitronen blühen   )


----------



## Wuudi (29. November 2005)

Die Geometrien sind natürlich unterschiedlich, weil sowohl Gabel als auch Hinterbau mehr Federweg haben (145mm).


----------



## Staabi (29. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin im Moment viel unterwegs und außerdem noch mit am Katalog beschäftigt, deshalb mache ich mich etwas rar.

Also:

Die ES und ES-X unterscheiden sich in der Wippe, der Rahmen an sich ist gleich. Durch die Wippe wird der Federweg erhöht und die Geometrie angepasst. Bin am Freitag übrigens beide Räder kurz hintereinander auf den gleichen Trails gefahren, gehen beide sehr gut 

Die Gabel ist immer die Pike 454 Stahlfeder mit U-Turn. Reifenfreiheit reicht für 2,35", also ein Fat Albert passt locker durch, Big Betty sollte auch noch passen.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Wuudi (29. November 2005)

Hui keine Pike Air sondern die schwere mit Stahlfeder ?

Wollt ihr mehr (Gewichts)-Unterschied zwischen ES und ES-X


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## griesschnitte (29. November 2005)

Hmmm! Stahlfeder!
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit.
Hat die Stahlgabel gegenüber der Luftgabel nicht nur den Nachteil des mehr an Gewicht, sondern auch Vorteile?
z.b. robuster, weniger wartungsintensiv.
Wenn ja, würd ichs ja einsehen, da ich mein Material für gewöhnlich ziemlich hernehme und Federgabeln doch eine gewisse Pflege benötigen.


----------



## Strider (29. November 2005)

Robuster sollte sie sein, und klassisch sagt man stahl auch bessere federungseigenschaften nach.


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. November 2005)

Weiterer Vorteil: stell dir vor, du bist auf einem Alpencross unterwegs, "fernab der Zivilisation", deine Luftgabel wird plötzlich undicht und sinkt komplett ein...

...kann dir bei einer Stahlgabel nie passieren...

lg Flo,
dem Ähnliches vor kurzem mit einem Luftdämpfer passiert ist...


----------



## Strider (29. November 2005)

Ein bisschen offtopic: Es gibt jetzt ne dämpferpumpe die man auch als notfalldämper einsetzt kann. Sehr coole idee!


----------



## Friuli-Jay (29. November 2005)

Also wenn schon ES-X dann sollte man auch nicht auf jedes Gramm achten. Stahl ist trotz aller Fortschritte der Luftfederelemente immer noch das beste im Ansprechverhalten!Ausserdem erweitert sich der U-turn Verstellweg dadurch.Bei Stahlfeder liegt der bei 95-140mm bei Luft nur bei 115(glaub ich) -140mm.
Ich hatte gehofft das man weiterhin auf Manitou setzt denn Infinite Travel System ist einfach ungeschlagen! U-Turn ist in der Theorie gut,in der Praxis aber zu viel Gedrehe.das lässt man schnell sein..  Jetzt weiss ich wirklich nicht was ich bestellen soll..


----------



## Augus1328 (30. November 2005)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm! Stahlfeder!
> Hat jemand Erfahrung damit.
> Hat die Stahlgabel gegenüber der Luftgabel nicht nur den Nachteil des mehr an Gewicht, sondern auch Vorteile?
> z.b. robuster, weniger wartungsintensiv.
> Wenn ja, würd ichs ja einsehen, da ich mein Material für gewöhnlich ziemlich hernehme und Federgabeln doch eine gewisse Pflege benötigen.



Das Ansprechverhalten einer Stahlfeder find ich persönlich viel besser. Gerade wenn`s um bikes wie das ES-X geht perfekt. Umso gröber die Strecken umso besser find ich die Stahlfedern, weil einfach sensibler.

Das ES-X wäre bei mir im Ranking direkt hinter dem Torque!

Gruss
Oli


----------



## griesschnitte (30. November 2005)

Ich dachte immer, die fox talas ist das ultimative supergerät.
hier schwören aber alle auf stahlfedern.
neige immer mehr dazu, mir ein es-x7 zu kaufen, und kein es7.
mehrgewicht dürfte mal grob überschlagen nicht mehr als 500g ausmachen.


----------



## Wuudi (30. November 2005)

Hmm 500g das ist knapp gerechnet. Mal aufzählen:

Pike: 2108g  Talas: 1750g = 358g
Ringlè ABBAH: 216g | Dirty Flea: 173g = 43g
Fat Albert (2x) : 1500g | Albert (2x) : 1300g = 200g

Macht in Summe 601g

Was ich nicht 100pro weiss, aber vermute, dass das ES-X auch hinten eine ABBAH Nabe hat. Das macht dann nochmals folgenden Unterschied:

Ringlè ABBAH Rear: 421g | Dirty Flea Rear: 285g = 136g

Summa summarum 737g

Und vielleicht wiegt ja die Wippe auch noch ein paar Gramm mehr


----------



## Christian_74 (30. November 2005)

Ich bevorzüge auch Stahlfedergabeln.

Ventile sind Verschleißteile. Und je mehr Ventile eine Gabel hat, desto höher ist die Warscheinlichkeit eines Defekts. Die Dämpfung ist bei eine Stahlgabel so wie bei den Luftgabel genauso viel oder wenig anfällig da sie mittels Öl funktioniert. Aber bei der Stahlgabel kann die Federung nicht wegen Verschleiß kaputt gehen. Ich sehe als ein plus Punkt.


----------



## griesschnitte (30. November 2005)

So!!
Jetzt wird´s ganz speziell.
Hab mal das Gewicht vom ES-X7 ausgerechnet. Grundlage dafür ist die Gewichtsangabe zum ES9 von 2005 mit 12,4 kg.
Hab das Gewicht aller angegebenen Komponenten für beide Räder zusammengerechnet und komme auf einen Gewichtsunterschied von knapp 1100g. Rahmen ist laut Aussage von Staabi gleichgeblieben, alle nichtaufgeführten Teile (Speichen, Kette usw.) werden sich im Gewicht wohl nicht verändert haben. Demnach komme ich auf ein Gewicht von 13,5 Kilo für das ES-X7. Nicht beachtet wurde die leicht größere Wippe und der Gewichtsvorteil durchs Eloxieren.
Hab mal die Exeltabelle angehängt. Wer Lust hat, kanns ja nachrechnen. Vielleicht hab ich einen Fehler gemacht. Kommentare und Anregungen jeglicher Art sind erwünscht.
Grüsse
K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (30. November 2005)

Ich hab's nur mal kurz überflogen, aber die XT dürfte leichter sein als 860+160 oder, denn 860 müsste inklusive Innenlager sein...


----------



## griesschnitte (30. November 2005)

Hast recht!
innenlager muss ich bei beiden abziehen.
das macht dann 13,3 kg fürs es-x
danke


----------



## Friuli-Jay (30. November 2005)

Freunde,amici!Weniger Rechnen,mehr biken sage ich!Wenn es euch denn wirklich auf ein paar hundert gramm ankommt(das minitool wiegt schon mehr..) dann wartet doch noch 2 Wochen bis endlich der Katalog rauskommt!
Bin ja auch gespannt,aber diese zehntelgramm Rechnerei...


----------



## Wuudi (1. Dezember 2005)

Ich bike jetzt nimmer, das ist mir zu kalt!

Deshalb wird die ganze Zeit in Vorfreude investiert


----------



## Friuli-Jay (1. Dezember 2005)

Na verglichen mit Merano liegt Pordenone ja schon fast in Sizilien 
Gestern sind wir hier durch die Weinfelder gebikt,also im Flachen,und ich habe mich mal wieder gefragt warum ich mir überhaupt ein neues MTB kaufen sollte!
Das FX 4000 passt so perfekt,es ist eine wahre Freude!Aber hier in den Dolomiten(Wuudi kann das nachvollziehen) fehlen einfach ein paar Zentimeter Federweg zum perfekten Fahrspass..


----------



## Wuudi (1. Dezember 2005)

Nun, in den Dolomiten liegt Meran nicht  nur in den Alpen. Aber auch hier gibts heftige Downhills. Mein Hausberg geht rauf bis auf 2300m und wir selbst wohnen auf 320hm. Da gibts dann schöne 2.000hm downhill am Stück 

Und ja ok, die Dolomiten sind nicht weit weg, werde auch dort Touren machen 

Aber im Moment liegen alle Berge - und sogar Meran selbst - im Schnee


----------



## Wern (7. Dezember 2005)

@ Staabi
Hab noch 2 Fragen:
Wird die Pike mit Pop Loc ausgeliefert?
Ist der Federweg wie beim 05 Es auch wieder an der Wippe verstellbar? z.B. 130 und 145!
Wern


----------



## Staabi (7. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,



> Wird die Pike mit Pop Loc ausgeliefert?



Ja



> Ist der Federweg wie beim 05 Es auch wieder an der Wippe verstellbar? z.B. 130 und 145!



Ja, zwischen 135 und 145mm

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Dezember 2005)

Wäre es eigentlich möglich, die Wippe einzeln zu kaufen und an ein 2005er ES zu montieren? Würden das Rahmen und Dämpfer aushalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## griesschnitte (7. Dezember 2005)

Lieber Michael,
eigentlich heißt es doch immer, die Räder sind nur in einer Version ohne abweichung lieferbar. jetzt beschreibst du aber, dass das torque gegen aufpreis mit carbonlenker lieferbar ist. ?????
heißt das zum beispiel auch, dass ich das esx mit nobby nic anstelle der fat albert bestellen kann?


----------



## Staabi (7. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

wir bieten bei den 2006er Bikes die ein oder andere Tauschkomponente an, betrifft hauptsächlich Sattelstützen und bei den Rennrädern mit Compact entsprechende Zahnkränze. Es ist aber nicht so, das wir generell alle Artikel jetzt tauschen können. Grundsätzlich ist das für uns aus Logistikgründen nicht machbar, selbst die kleineren Ausnahmen im 2006er Programm bedeuten für uns einen erheblichen Mehraufwand. In größerem Umfang ist das beim aktuellen Stand der Logistik nicht zu leisten. Denn Priorität #1 in 2006 ist die Lieferfähigkeit und Verkürzung der Lieferzeiten.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## SN[AK]E (7. Dezember 2005)

Hi alle hier!

Hab auch mal ne Frage: Ist die Sattelstütze vom ES-X 8 eine Syntace P6 Carbon oder Alu?

Hab mir auch schon nen ES-X 8 vorbestellt - Größe M müsste doch für 1,77m passen oder??

Schonmal danke im Voraus!


Ciao Alex


----------



## Wern (7. Dezember 2005)

Gibts in Carbon und in Alu. 
Mich wundert ne Carbon Stütze an nem Endurobike schon etwas, weil man doch eher oft den Sattel runterstellt. Ich jedenfalls. Wie siehts denn hier mit der Kerbempfindlichkeit aus? Aushalten wird die P6 schon einiges denk ich, ist ja auch nur ca. 20g leichter als z.B. die Thomson.
Wer hat Erfahrung mit Carbonstützen und Klemmkraft, Fetten usw.?

@ Staabi
Danke erst mal für die Antworten
ist bei der P6 auch der dazugehörige Syntace Schnellspanner dabei? (Wegen der Dichtung)
Gegen welche Stütze und zu welchen Bedingungen könnte man denn tauschen?


----------



## drei_c (7. Dezember 2005)

@ Wern u. Snake

Anscheinend gibts / wirds die Syntace P6 (auch) in Alu geben - vgl. Staabi in Torque-thread #20:

Re: Canyon Preview 2006: Torque
Hallo,

die Syntace ist eine P6 Aluminium. Carbon ist gegen Aufpreis möglich.

Grüße,

Michael
__________________
Staabi's MTB Classics The Framesmashers Canyon Bicycles 

Aufpreis für die P6 (carbon o. Alu) für ein ES (statt Thomson) würde mich auch interessieren.

Gruss drei_c


----------



## Staabi (7. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,



> Wäre es eigentlich möglich, die Wippe einzeln zu kaufen und an ein 2005er ES zu montieren? Würden das Rahmen und Dämpfer aushalten?



Das geht leider nicht, weil auch die Lagerung unterschiedlich ist.



> Hab auch mal ne Frage: Ist die Sattelstütze vom ES-X 8 eine Syntace P6 Carbon oder Alu?



Alu.



> Hab mir auch schon nen ES-X 8 vorbestellt - Größe M müsste doch für 1,77m passen oder??



Das sieht gut aus.



> ist bei der P6 auch der dazugehörige Syntace Schnellspanner dabei? (Wegen der Dichtung)
> Gegen welche Stütze und zu welchen Bedingungen könnte man denn tauschen?



Vorab: Die Syntace P6 gibt es in einer OEM-Version auch in Aluminium. Liegt sogar gerade eine auf meinem Schreibtisch . Der Schnellspanner ist nicht dabei, da OEM Ware. Die Stützen "funktionieren" in der Klemmung am Rahmen also wie eine Thomson. Wg. des Aufpreis für die Carbon: Das klamüsern wir gerade noch aus. Wird rechtzeitig zum Verkaufsstart bekannt gegeben.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## griesschnitte (7. Dezember 2005)

Lieber Michael !
Wie sieht es denn jetzt mit dem Gewicht der ESX aus.
Müsste doch eigentlich schon bekannt sein.


----------



## Staabi (7. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,



> Wie sieht es denn jetzt mit dem Gewicht der ESX aus.



Wir geben die endgültigen Gewichte mit dem Verkaufsstart bekannt. Die ES-X liegen aber ungefähr in diesen Bereichen:

ES-X 6: 14,10kg
ES-X7: 13,80kg
ES-X8: 13,10kg

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## griesschnitte (7. Dezember 2005)

danke super!


----------



## griesschnitte (9. Dezember 2005)

hab mir gestern die "bike workshop 2006" gekauft.
steht ja schon alles drin.
sind die gewichtsangaben eigentlich incl. oder excl. pedale?


----------



## rumblefish (9. Dezember 2005)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> sind die gewichtsangaben eigentlich incl. oder excl. pedale?



zu 99,9% excl.


----------



## griesschnitte (9. Dezember 2005)

aha!
99,9 %
d.h. ich muss das gewicht der pedale zu 100% dazuzählen und dann wieder 0,1% (100%-99,9%) abziehen. 
danke


----------



## Wern (9. Dezember 2005)

Moin
Ist ohne Pedale. Sind ja auch nicht im Lieferumfang. 

An alle ESXler
Warum habt ihr euch ein ESX bestellt und auf welchen Einsatzbereich darf sich das Bike freuen?
Ich fahr überwiegend längere technische Singletrailtouren im Mittelgebirge. Werd aber auch nächstes Jahr einen Alpx machen und diverse Touren in den Alpen. Auch will ich mal nach Innsbruck zum Nordpark. Denk da hätte das normale ES auch gereicht, wollte aber ein paar Reserven nach oben haben. Ausserdem gefällt mir die Pike saugut  

mfg WErn


----------



## griesschnitte (9. Dezember 2005)

hab noch nicht bestellt.
bin mir nach wie vor unsicher.
was mich beim es abschreckt, ist die lutgabel. die performance der fox wird zwar üerall gelobt, aber luft ist halt luft. klingt pflegeintensiv und anfällig.
das esx hingegen ist fast 1 kilo schwerer (esx7). in münchen werde ich hauptsächlich zum freeriden gehen. geht an der isar im münchner süden ganz gut. zum heizen steig ich lieber aufs rennrad.
für die alpen such ich ein bike mit ausgewogenen eigenschaften bergauf und bergab (tour, singletrail, downhill).


----------



## markuztirol (9. Dezember 2005)

@staabi


da ich ja schon das es7 05 habe udn dieses wie mir schient nicht ohne viel verlust verkaufen kann, meine frage.....

gibt es eine möglichkeit sonst irgednwie mehr federweg aus dem bike rauszuholen, da ich diesen schon benötigen würde?????

greatings aus tirol 


ps  es x ist hammer!!!!!!!!!!!!!  wirs sicher vielen spaß machen beim fahren


----------



## CES7 (9. Dezember 2005)

Bei der Pike schreckt doch der Name RockShox ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## griesschnitte (9. Dezember 2005)

markuztirol schrieb:
			
		

> ps  es x ist hammer!!!!!!!!!!!!!  wirs sicher vielen spaß machen beim fahren



Hast du erfahrung mit der gabel? was ist so toll dran?


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Dezember 2005)

XC4Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Pike schreckt doch der Name RockShox ab.



Wieso?


----------



## walvis (9. Dezember 2005)

Wenn es um Rock Shox geht:

Beim Versender LeisureLakeBikes kostet der RS Pearl Daempfer 199 - der FOX P3 aber 349 britische Pfund - weshalb dieser Preisunterschied?

Ist das nur der Name oder muss man auch bei Leistung/Qualitaet abstriche machen?


----------



## Staabi (9. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

den Pearl gibt es, genau wie den MC, in verschiedenen Versionen. Wir verbauen immer das Topmodell Pearl oder MC 3.3. Der sollte definitiv teurer sein.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## griesschnitte (10. Dezember 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> ES-X7: 13,80kg
> ES-X8: 13,10kg



Hääää !!!!!!
700 g unterschied
nach meiner berechung höchstens 250g
ob ich deswegen 450 EUR mehr ausgeben soll???
einziger wirklicher unterschied ist upgrade von sun-ringle für die laufräder zu dt swiss.
gewichtsmäßig ist wohl bei einem untertrieben oder dem anderen übertrieben worden.
ODER???


----------



## Staabi (10. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

die Räder sind real ausgemessene Musterbikes. Du hast übersehen, das das ESX 8 nicht nur andere Laufräder hat, sondern auch die Juicy Carbon, 7075er Lenker, X.O Trigger und noch die ein oder andere kleinere Änderung mehr.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## griesschnitte (10. Dezember 2005)

Ja, schon klar.
hab mich ein bisschen blöd augedrückt.
ICh meinte, dass bei allen anderen komponenten der gewichtsunterschied nur ein paar gramm ausmacht. das grösste einsparpotenzial liegt , wie man hier sieht, in den laufrädern. trotzdem sind es nach meiner berechnung nur 250 gramm weniger. hab leider noch keine fully erfahrung. was man immer so hört ist, dass das gewicht nicht so entscheidend ist. Meine Erfahrung vom Skitouren ist, dass ich hier jedes gramm spüre, dass ich den berg hochschleppe.
Wie ihr vielleicht schon gemekt habt, reite ich immer wieder auf dem thema gewicht rum. für mich ist eine der schlüsselqualifaikation eines bikes das erreichen maximalen fahrspasses (bergauf und bergab) und steiffigkeit, bei minimalem gewicht. praktisch die eierlegende wollmilchsau. Ich find, dass das vereinen von scheinbar unvereinbaren gegensätzen in einem Artikel zu den schönsten herausforderungen eines ingeneurs gehört. gilt auch für andere bereiche wie die autoindustrie: maximale raumausnutzung bei minimalen außenmaßen, minimaler verbrauch beim maximalen fahrleistungen, usw.
da fallen mir hunderte sachen ein aus allen bereichen der ingeneurskunst.

lange rede, kurzer sinn. ich glaub ich kauf das esx7, klingt nach einer menge fahrspass. noch ne kurze frage, sind eigentlich das esx und das es im laden auch in grösse L oder sogar XL zm testen verfügbar, und wenn ja, ab wann?

grüsse des auf dem trockenen sitzenden vor lauter vorfreude kaum noch schlafenden noch nicht canyon besitzers.


----------



## Leukipp (10. Dezember 2005)

Was sind so die Körpernormgrössen und Schrittnormgrössen für die Grösse L oder XL beim ES-X? Und bei welcher Grösse ungefähr liegt der Grenzwert?


----------



## Wern (10. Dezember 2005)

Ich hab mir das BIke in L bestellt. Meine SChrittlänge ist 90 und Grösse 190cm. Denk man kann mit den Maßen auch schon XL nehmen. Ich wollte aber ein kleineres wendiges Bike.

Zu den Ringle Naben. Hab gestern mal in nem Bikeshop einen Freilauf von Ringle gehört. Ist ja im Vergleich zu Shimanofreiläufen saulaut das Teil. Bin mal gespannt wie sich die Ringle Nabe bei schneller Fahrt anhört. Spart man sich schon mal die Klingel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dacrazy1 (12. Dezember 2005)

Hi Staabi
Falls ich diese Woche ein ESX8 oder ESX7 bestellen würde, wann habe ich dieses voraussichtlich spätestens im Haus? Da wir im Mai mehrere Weekends am Gardasee verweilen werden ist der Liefertermin für mich entscheidend; möchte nicht wie letztes Jahr für 4 Wochen 2 Bikes mieten müssen. Obwohl in diesem Jahr Notfalls 2 XC9 im Keller stehen würden, aber mit ein bisschen mehr Federweg macht es am Gardasee sicherlich mehr Spass.  

Gruss dacrazy1


----------



## Wuudi (12. Dezember 2005)

Wie Staabi bereits mehrfach geschrieben hat sind verbindliche Termine erst nach Fertigstellung des Kataloges möglich. Die Hotline wird dir weiterhelfen können. Wahrscheinlich Ende dieser Woche dürfte dann das Bestellen möglich sein.

Einfach mal anrufen...


----------



## griesschnitte (12. Dezember 2005)

kleiner tuningtip fürs esx:
gleich die fat albert abziehen und durch schwalbes neuen nobby nic 2.4 ersetzen.
breiter, leichter (je 100g), genauso pannensicher, super grip.


----------



## Wuudi (12. Dezember 2005)

Und Tuning Tip für das ES.

Vorne NN2.25 anstatt dem albert2.25 raufmachen spart auch 80g 


@griesschnitte: Du hast schon recht, die 700g Unterschied scheinen wirklich nicht ganz nachvollziehbar zu sein. Muss dann wohl eine "böse" Serienstreuung bei den abgewogenen Musterbikes gewesen sein...


----------



## sideshowbob (12. Dezember 2005)

ne pike u-turn air bringt aber gleich knappe 400g!
würde ich sofort bestellen wäre die pike air drinnen 
und für den einsatzzweck (enduro) langt ne luftgabel allemal!
zudem fällt für mich das problem mit der federhärte weg. die standard-feder der pike race war viel zu weich. hab mir also eine x-firm bestellt für >82 kilo und ich wiege 90 und die ist nun fast zu hart. solchen ärger hat man bei luft nunmal nicht. und die feder hat auch fast 40,- euro gekostet.

@canyon: was war denn der grund auf stahlfedern zu gehen? und gibt es keine chance, dass ihr da noch tauscht???


----------



## rumblefish (12. Dezember 2005)

2,25er auf 'nen ES aufziehen um ein paar Gramm zu sparen  

Warum nicht gleich Racing Ralphs aufziehen - die sind noch leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (12. Dezember 2005)

U: 2108g  -  D(ual Air ohne Uturn!) 1851g =  257g
U: 2108g  -  A(ir Uturn) 1947g = 161g

Also wo du die 400g siehst weiss ich nicht


----------



## Wuudi (12. Dezember 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> 2,25er auf 'nen ES aufziehen um ein paar Gramm zu sparen



Weil alle ES im Jahre 2006 auf einem Albert 2.25 fahren und nicht auf einem Fat Albert !
Und du kannst auch einen NN in 2,4 aufziehen - ist immer noch ein paar Gramm leichter als der Albert in 2.25 !


----------



## sideshowbob (12. Dezember 2005)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> U: 2108g  -  D(ual Air ohne Uturn!) 1851g =  257g
> U: 2108g  -  A(ir Uturn) 1947g = 161g
> 
> Also wo du die 400g siehst weiss ich nicht



dann haben sie für 2006 einiges gemacht. ich hatte meine pike race u-turn poplock 2005 auf der waage und die hatte unabgelängt mit maxle ca. 2400g. was sich auch mit den gewichten aus den tests dieses jahres deckt   
für genauen wert muss ich nochmal nachwiegen...


----------



## rumblefish (12. Dezember 2005)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Weil alle ES im Jahre 2006 auf einem Albert 2.25 fahren und nicht auf einem Fat Albert !
> Und du kannst auch einen NN in 2,4 aufziehen - ist immer noch ein paar Gramm leichter als der Albert in 2.25 !



Urrgssss, SIE haben es tatsächlich getan   

Den Blödsinn verstehe ich beim besten Willen nicht. Letztes Jahr waren die ES Modelle bis zum ES7 mit dem 2.3 Conti, die Modelle ES8/9 mit dem fetten Albert ausgestattet. Und nun diese Trennscheiben auf fast identischen Bikes .

Der Albert gehört auf ein XC Bike wo er seine Vorteile ausspielen kann, aber nicht auf ein Enduro    

Den Nobby Nick (natürlich 2.4) teste ich mal sobald ich meinen fetten Albert runtergefahren hab.

 Rumble


----------



## Wuudi (12. Dezember 2005)

Nun, das ES heisst jetzt heuer All-Mountain und da passt der 2.25   
Das ES-X ist dann das All-Mountain-Extreme und der kriegt den fetten Schlappen.

Und das Enduro fängt heuer erst beim Torque an


----------



## rumblefish (12. Dezember 2005)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, das ES heisst jetzt heuer All-Mountain und da passt der 2.25
> Das ES-X ist dann das All-Mountain-Extreme und der kriegt den fetten Schlappen.
> 
> Und das Enduro fängt heuer erst beim Torque an



Ahh, das ändert die Sache natürlich völlig 

Also wenn ich das richtig gelesen hatte, sind die Rahmen vom ES 05er mit dem 06er Jahrgang gleich geblieben. Die Federwege sind auch gleich geblieben, teilweise auch die gleichen Gabeln. Bisserl andere Bremsen & Schaltung machen auch keinen Klassenunterschied. 

Also hau ich mir 'nen paar 2.25er  Schlappen auf mein Bike und sach einfach :"Du bist jetzt ein All-Mountain Bike und kein Enduro mehr"  

Eigentlich schei$$egal weil ich mein Bike nach wie vor   , ist aber schon spassig zu sehen wie sich Bezeichnungen und Ausstattungen hier auf einmal umdrehen. 

Grüsse
Rumble


----------



## Wuudi (12. Dezember 2005)

Nun, das hab nicht ich entschieden und auch nicht Canyon. Die ES werden wahrscheinlich weiterhin als Enduro verkauft, aber die Industrie - oder warens nur die Magazine - haben jetzt das All-Mountain eingeführt und dann wird das so sein 

Ghost hat sich da schön an die Vorgaben der Magazine gehalten. 125mm Federweg (bei Canyon ES) = All-Mountain
145mm Federweg (ES-X) = Enduro bei Ghost...aber moment das kann ja net sein ... Enduro ist ja nur das was ebenbürtig zu Specializeds Enduro ist hmm


----------



## rumblefish (12. Dezember 2005)

@ Wuudi

jaja, die guten alten Medienlümmel   
Zum Glück kann man die Reifen am leichtesten gegen was gescheites tauschen. Der Albert ist sicher schon gut aber die breite geht mal gar nicht auf dem Bike.

Sind hier vielleicht im falschen Threat (ES-X) aber habe ich da was mit dem hinteren Federweg verpasst ?. Das ES hatte (und wird immer noch haben) entweder 120mm oder 130mm Federweg am Hinterbau, verstellbar an der Umlenkwippe. Wie kommst Du auf die 125mm.


----------



## Staabi (12. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

die Übergänge sind sicherlich fließend und irgendwo ist das natürlich auch etwas verwirrend. Wir haben versucht, und ich denke es ist uns sehr gut gelungen, die Unterschiede zwischen den entsprechenden Modellreihen auch in den Spezifikationen entsprechend auszuarbeiten. Generell hat sich das klassische Enduro, wie es vor ca. 5 Jahren entsstanden ist, in verschiedene Produktgruppen aufgespalten.

ES = All Mountain für Touren, gerne auch mit härteren Abfahrten. Passende Gabel Fox TALAS, RS Revelation oder andere mit variablen Federwegen. 135mm Federweg. Ausstattung etwas leichter als bei einem klassischen Enduro. Sitzposition komfortabler als bei einem XC-Rad. Das ideale Rad für Tourenbiker wie Alpencrosser oder andere "Genussbiker".
ESX= All Mountain mit besserer Abfahrtseignung und für leichte Freerideeinlagen. 145mm Federweg. Entsprechend breitere Reifen. Das richtige Bike für Rumblefish 
Torque = Long Travel Enduro mit guter Eignung für Freerideeinlagen. 162mm Federweg. Immer noch Tourentauglich, aber durch mehr Reserven bei Rahmen und Komponenten (Big Betty Reifen) schwerer als ein ESX.

Letzen Endes kommt es auf den Fahrer an. Wenn ich jetzt mal von mir ausgehe: Ich fahre viele technische Trails, gerne auch schnell (bin schließlich vor 12 Jahren Downhill gefahren, inkl. Kaprun und deutscher Meisterschaft), springe oder droppe aber nicht so gerne (eigentlich gar nicht). Für mich ist ein ES oder ES-X das richtige. Da ich nicht springe und Wert auf sehr gute Uphill-Performance lege, das Gewicht also eine größere Rolle spielt, ist schließlich ein ES das Rad meiner Wahl.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Wuudi (12. Dezember 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> @ Wuudi
> 
> Der Albert ist sicher schon gut aber die breite geht mal gar nicht auf dem Bike.



Das halte ich jetzt für genauso übertrieben wie die Aussage mit 14kg kommt man keinen Berg hoch.
Was genau passiert mir wenn ich den Reifen nicht auf 2,35 tausche ? Bin jetzt 3 Saisonen mit krassen 2.1er Jimmy light unterwegs gewesen ........

und die 125mm bezogen sich auf das Ghost All Mountain ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (12. Dezember 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> ESX= All Mountain mit besserer Abfahrtseignung und für leichte Freerideeinlagen. 145mm Federweg. Entsprechend breitere Reifen. Das richtige Bike für Rumblefish



Hör bloss auf damit, ich bekomm sonst gleich wieder Gewissenskonflikte meinem ES7er gegenüber   . Danke aber für die Erklärungen und das das ES tatsächlich sogar 135mm Federweg hat. Glaub ich werde langsam alt   .

@Wuudie
bin vor meinem Canyon auch 7 Jahre lang Hardtail mit 2,1 Conties gefahren. Seither kann ich geplatzte Schläucke auch fast blind wechseln   . 
Geht natürlich schon mit den Alberts, aber ich persönlich finde den für das Bike unterdimensioniert.

Mein Bike wiegt übrigens etwa 14,2 kg Brutto (mit Werkzeug, Pumpe, Ersatzschlauch, Flaschenhalter, Terrygriffe, ........) und es fährt sich hervorragend bergauf   

 Rumble


----------



## Sundance (12. Dezember 2005)

Frage zur Rahmengröße:

Hi,

ich hab mir heute ein ES-X8 bestellt.

Bin 1,83m groß und habe 85cm Schrittlänge und 67cm Armlänge.

Ist der Rahmen in Größe L richtig. Bevorzuge eher eine relaxte Tourenposition.
Mag ganz sicher gehen, nicht daß ich mit den Eiern am Rahmen aufsitze.

Danke Sundance


----------



## Wuudi (12. Dezember 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> @Wuudie
> bin vor meinem Canyon auch 7 Jahre lang Hardtail mit 2,1 Conties gefahren. Seither kann ich geplatzte Schläucke auch fast blind wechseln   .
> Geht natürlich schon mit den Alberts, aber ich persönlich finde den für das Bike unterdimensioniert.



Ok, mein hinterer 2,1er ist oft geplatzt - da bin ich dann auf Big Jim 2,25 UST umgestiegen und seitdem ohne Probleme.

Aber sind geplatzte Schläuche der einzige Vorteil .... oder wie


----------



## rumblefish (12. Dezember 2005)

Sundance schrieb:
			
		

> Frage zur Rahmengröße:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...



Gut das Du fragst NACHDEM Du das Bike bestellt hast   .
L könnte echt knapp werden - Ruf lieber mal bei Canyon an was die dazu meinen.


----------



## Wuudi (12. Dezember 2005)

Sundance schrieb:
			
		

> Frage zur Rahmengröße:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...



Wird kritisch werden. Ich bin 1,76 / 83cm und Armlänge 63 und bin mit einem M so ziemlich in der Mitte drinnen.

Auf dem L wird's vielleicht für dich doch einwenig sportlich zugehen und das M befürchte ich wird dann ziemlich relaxt sein ...


----------



## rumblefish (12. Dezember 2005)

Achso, hatte ich ganz vergessen. 

Beim "normalen" ES passt der "L" Rahmen bei meiner Schrittlänge von 87 cm (187 cm Körperlänge) genau unter die Nüsse  . Das ES-X hat aber längere Federwege   .


----------



## Sundance (12. Dezember 2005)

Super danke Jungz,

ich habe gerade auf M umbestellt.

Mann o Mann hoffentlich plagt mich diese Ungewissheit nicht bis ich das bike habe.

Aber na ja M sollte passen.

Gruß Sundance


----------



## Wuudi (12. Dezember 2005)

Wenns doch zu kompakt ist musst du halt notfalls einen längeren Vorbau dranmachen


----------



## griesschnitte (12. Dezember 2005)

vielleicht wollt ihr bei mir auch noch eure kompetenz unter beweis stellen.
grösse 195, schrittlänge 96.
eindeutig xl, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dosenbier (12. Dezember 2005)

@griesschnitte
das hört sich ja schon eher nach xxl an


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Dezember 2005)

Sundance schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe gerade auf M umbestellt.



Auf jeden Fall eine gute Wahl, das ES-X geht ja schon Richtung Leicht-Freeride u. da sollte der Rahmen nicht zu groß sein. 
(bin 191cm, habe 91cm SL und fahre ein ES in Gr. L)


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Dezember 2005)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht wollt ihr bei mir auch noch eure kompetenz unter beweis stellen.
> grösse 195, schrittlänge 96.
> eindeutig xl, oder?



Ja, bei der Schrittlänge wird die Sattelüberhöhung bei einem L dann gar zu groß.
XL dürfte dir ziemlich gut passen. 

Ein (fiktives) XXL hielte ich übrigens für zu groß -- es geht ja hier um kein Race-Fully


----------



## rumblefish (12. Dezember 2005)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht wollt ihr bei mir auch noch eure kompetenz unter beweis stellen.
> grösse 195, schrittlänge 96.
> eindeutig xl, oder?



Aber 100pro XL. Hier kannst Du mal sehen wieweit die Sattelstütze raus ist bei "L" Rahmen (XC und ES) mit Schrittlänge 87cm. Und das jetzt noch 9 cm weiter raus bei Dir


----------



## CES7 (12. Dezember 2005)

Ist der Canyon Schriftzug dieses Jahr auf black anodized Rahmen mit
Absicht so schwach gezeichnet?


----------



## Leukipp (13. Dezember 2005)

Da das ES-X ein Enduro-Bike ist, nimmt es mich wunder, was ihr für Pedalen ans Bike schrauben werdet. Was gefällt euch nicht an den Spezifikationen des ES-X, was werdet ihr nachträglich auswechseln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## griesschnitte (13. Dezember 2005)

zu Frage 1: SHIMANO PD-M 647
zu Frage 2: Fat Albert 2.35
zu Frage 3: Nobby Nic 2.4


----------



## rumblefish (13. Dezember 2005)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> zu Frage 1: SHIMANO PD-M 647
> zu Frage 2: Fat Albert 2.35
> zu Frage 3: Nobby Nic 2.4



1) hervorragende Wahl   
2) mit FA bin ich eigentlich völlig zufrieden
3) NN noch nicht gefahren - hat überhaupt schon jemand hier den FA mit dem NN in der PRAXIS getestet und einen spürbaren Unterschied gemerkt.  

4) Sattel der zu DEINEM A..... passt


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Dezember 2005)

Wenn jemand noch nicht weiß, welche Pedale er nehmen soll -- schaut euch mal den Link in meiner Signatur an! Die haben VIEL besseren Halt (haben echte Madenschrauben-Pins wie Flatpedale) als z.B. die Shimano PDM-424...


----------



## Leukipp (13. Dezember 2005)

Macht es überhaupt Sinn das ES-X mit Time Atac Pedalen oder mit den Shimano PD-M959 zu fahren?


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Dezember 2005)

Leukipp schrieb:
			
		

> Macht es überhaupt Sinn das ES-X mit Time Atac Pedalen oder mit den Shimano PD-M959 zu fahren?



Wenn man's nur für gemächliche Touren u. Forststraßen benützen sollte, schon... 

Wenn man's hingegen artgerecht bewegt (z.B. auch mal steile und/oder gefährliche Trails), wäre ein Mischpedal empfehlenswert, auf dem man auch guten Halt hat wenn man nicht einklickt, im Notfall vom Bike aber schnell loskommt...


----------



## Leukipp (13. Dezember 2005)

Wieso habt ihr euch für ein Nerve ES-X und gegen ein ES entschieden? Was war das wichtigste Kriterium?


----------



## CES7 (13. Dezember 2005)

Ich habe mich gegen das ES-X und für das ES entschieden weil ich die Talas kenne und die Pike nicht kenne. Ausschlaggebend war aber das Probesitzen
auf dem ES letztes Jahr. Passte wie angegossen.


----------



## sideshowbob (27. Dezember 2005)

bin sehr interessiert an einem es-x 8 aber der rahmen kommt mir doch etwas "leicht" für den bestimmten einsatzzweck vor. die rahmen der konkurrenz mit 145mm (ghost ert, speci enduro, steppenwolf, usw.) wirken doch deutlich massiver, stabiler und massiger. diese sind aber wohl auch schwerer wenn ich mich das  bikegewicht des es-x mit 13,1 kg ansehe! gibt es ein rahmengewicht zum es-x???
bin selbst ca 90 kilo schwer und will ihn für harte enduroeinsätze nutzen. kein bikepark oder drops >1m. dafür gibts echte freerider! aber er soll auch mal einen fahrfehler verzeihen können. hält der da problemlos?
danke für die infos!


----------



## Wuudi (27. Dezember 2005)

Der Rahmen ist bis auf die Wippe identisch zum ES-Rahmen und wird deshalb auch um die 2.650g ohne Dämpfer wiegen (2650 ist das ES-Gewicht).

Infos zur Steifigkeit des Rahmens gibt's hier: http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/technologie.html?b=39#technologie

Canyon gewinnt schon seit Jahren immer wieder die STW-Tabellen in den Bike-Tests  bzw. sie sind immer vorne dabei bei der absoluten Steifigkeit und den STW-Werten.


----------



## Wern (28. Dezember 2005)

Hi sideshowbob
Hab mir ein ESX 7 bestellt und mir auch die gleichen Fragen gestellt wie du. Bin aber schon der Meinung, dass das ESX ein paar leichte Bikeparkeinsätze verkraften muss. Für 2m Drops ins Flache ists aber nicht ausgelegt. 
Hab den ES-Rahmen von nem Kumpel angeschaut. Finde der wirkt zumindest am Hinterbau (auch die Lager) viel stabiler als der Enduro von Ghost. 
Denke, wenn du das Droppen und springen einigermassen beherscht und nicht stumpf überall einschlägst, dann passt der schon.
Hoff ich jedenfalls 
Das er härtere Gardaseeeinsätze, wie 601 verkraftet setz ich voraus. Sonst wäre die Pike auch fehl am Platz.
In Vorfreude WErn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sideshowbob (28. Dezember 2005)

das ist doch mal ne gute antwort. evtl hat canyon jetzt nen neuen kunden. je nachdem was aus dem garantiefall mit meinem ghost wird


----------



## Wern (28. Dezember 2005)

was ist mit deinem Ghost? Hab mich auch zw. Ghost und Canyon entscheiden müssen. Genauer zw. ERT 7500 und ESX 7.
Du warst aber immer zufrieden mit dem Enduro, oder?


----------



## sideshowbob (29. Dezember 2005)

Wern schrieb:
			
		

> was ist mit deinem Ghost? Hab mich auch zw. Ghost und Canyon entscheiden müssen. Genauer zw. ERT 7500 und ESX 7.
> Du warst aber immer zufrieden mit dem Enduro, oder?



an sich ja ... nur dass eben bei einigen einzelnen bikes die wippe gegen das sitzrohr schlägt. und meines ist eines davon... leider! gibt auch auch einen eigenen thread dazu. und die federkennlinie ist mir persönlich für diesen bike-typ beim 2005er model etwas zu linear. die wippe schlägt somit sehr schnell durch und dann eben direkt ans sitzrohr. 
aber da lass ich ghost jetzt einfach mal eine lösung finden ... 
aber das canyon reizt mich einfach wegen der top ausstattung (sram x.0) und der klasse farbe! SCHWARZ 
und anodisiert hält auch einfach viel mehr aus als nasslack!!!


----------



## Wern (31. Dezember 2005)

Genau deswegen hab ich mich auch für ein Canyon entschieden. Besserer LAck und SRAM Ausstattung. Zudem schaut die Pike in schwarz einfach viel besser aus als die Silberne auf dem Ghost.


----------



## Quellekatalog (4. Januar 2006)

Frage: Wird bei den ES-X-Modellen die Rock Shox Rear Maxle verwendet?


----------



## Wern (4. Januar 2006)

Maxle hat 20mm. Die hintere ABBAH nabe aber nur 12mm. Also nein.
Fänd ich aber geil wenns so wär.


----------



## Quellekatalog (4. Januar 2006)

Wern schrieb:
			
		

> Maxle hat 20mm. Die hintere ABBAH nabe aber nur 12mm. Also nein.
> Fänd ich aber geil wenns so wär.



Ja, die Maxle hat 20mm, aber die Rear Maxle hat lt. MB 12 mm. 

@ Staabi, bitte um Aufklärung, danke


----------



## Quellekatalog (5. Januar 2006)

@ Staabi, bitte um Aufklärung bezüglich der Steckachse Rear Maxle hinten? Wird diese beim ES-X verbaut?


----------



## Staabi (5. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

nein, keine rear maxle.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quellekatalog (5. Januar 2006)

Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## playbike (12. Januar 2006)

Hab zwar schon Canyon ne Email geschickt, aber vielleicht bekomme ich hier noch mehr info`s?

Habe großes Interesse am ESX8 bzw. ESX7

Weiß schon jemand wie es jetzt mit der Lieferbarkeit aussieht?
Spätester Termin ist bei mir Anfang März, möchte net erst im Mai das neue Rad haben, wenn in den Magazinen dann schon wieder die 2007er Modelle präsentiert werden!

Das sich Teile Untereinander nicht austauschen lassen hab ich vorhin grad gelesen.
Wär schön wenn Canyon etwas mehr auf Custom made machen würde. Ist aber ein riesen Aufwand und wird wohl zu noch längeren Wartezeiten führen! Wollte gern nen DHXAir und ne Fox Talas 36 RCII tauschen.

Um welchen Hersteller, welches System handelt es sich bei dem Verbauten Steuersatz.
Bin großer Chris King Fan und werden meinen Nothreadset vermissen.
Der Chris King Perdido wird wohl nicht passen?  ;-(

Ich hoffe das man einen 2.4er Reifen fahren kann? Und das dieser NICHT AN DIE SITZSTREBE ANSTÖßT? Mein Kumpel hat ein Ghost Enduro mit gleichen Federweg und damit Probleme!

Kann man normale Sattelspanner verwenden? Ich hab gesehen das das Sitzrohr am oberen Ende noch mal abgedreht wurde. Wollte nämlich meinen Tune Würger wieder verwenden!

Mit Welchen Schraubenmaterial werden die Lager am Rahmen festgehalten?
Edelstahlschrauben oder billige verchromte?

Danke schon mal für Eure mithilfe


----------



## Wuudi (12. Januar 2006)

HÄ ?

Du willst ein ESX kaufen und einen DHXAir und ne Talas 36 dranschrauben ???

Warum kaufst du kein Torque ? Das ES-X ist doch nicht für einen DHXAir und eine 36er Talas gebaut...


----------



## playbike (12. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> HÄ ?
> 
> Du willst ein ESX kaufen und einen DHXAir und ne Talas 36 dranschrauben ???
> 
> Warum kaufst du kein Torque ? Das ES-X ist doch nicht für einen DHXAir und eine 36er Talas gebaut...




Ja, hast eigentlich recht.
Hab grad nochmal nachgeschaut. 
Ich denk letztes Jahr gab die BIKE in etwa die gleiche Einbaulänge für Pike und Fox an, in der Aktuellen hat die Fox doch "10"mm mehr.

Ich suchte halt ne ultrasteife Gabel und ich trau den RockShox Dämpfern nicht recht.

Das Torque ist mir noch zu "neu"

Wollt ich erst ein paar Statements von IBClern abwarten ;-)


----------



## Wuudi (12. Januar 2006)

Dann würd ich am besten noch ein paar Wochen warten bis die ersten Torque's ausgeliefert werden


----------



## prallax (18. Januar 2006)

Sind beim ESX-8 DT-Swiss Schnellspanner drin ? In der letzten Mountainbike stand bei einem Biketest, dass sich die DT Schnellspanner ständig gelöst hätten ! Nicht das dieses Jahr wieder Schnellspanner nachträglich getauscht werden müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quellekatalog (19. Januar 2006)

prallax schrieb:
			
		

> Sind beim ESX-8 DT-Swiss Schnellspanner drin ? In der letzten Mountainbike stand bei einem Biketest, dass sich die DT Schnellspanner ständig gelöst hätten ! Nicht das dieses Jahr wieder Schnellspanner nachträglich getauscht werden müssen.



Ich hab' auf meinen Bike DT Schnellspanner von 2005 und die haben sich noch nie von selbst geöffnet. Zu bedenken ist, dass ich mit meinen 55 kg wenig Kraft hab und sie nicht allzu fest schließe.


----------



## Boombe (18. Januar 2007)

moinchen!
kann mir hier wer sagen, welcher syntace superforce vorbau im esx verbaut ist? d.h. die wieviel mm version das is?


----------

